
A Beginner’s Guide to Note-Taking (For Your Life) - hiivan
https://www.ivan-ang.com/a-beginners-guide-to-note-taking-for-your-life/
======
kevinslin
nice post. another alternative I would add to roam is
[https://dendron.so](https://dendron.so) \- its a local-first roam like open
source markdown note taking app built on top of vscode (disclaimer: i'm the
author)

